# To: Traditional Karate-ka



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 23, 2007)

Konichiwa fellow karate ka,
I know that traditional karate training opportunities is sometimes hard to find and associations that support traditional karate styles.  If you all are looking for training opportunities and a association that is non- ryu specific please let me know and I will discuss it with you.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 23, 2007)

Let me ask you this question what do you consider traditional Karate-ka? And what makes your org. so much different than the rest out there?
Just curious.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 23, 2007)

Terry,
I know you know what traditional is.  What makes it different is the way its governed and not just a papermill organization.  A professionally run organization that is focused on training not rank.  A organization that is focused on bettering the martial arts image and not degrading it.  To many organizations are out there to take your money and not support their members, that doesn't mean that there are not other quality organizations out there though and I know you know that also.


----------



## chinto (Aug 24, 2007)

interesting,  but I am already a member of an association that deals with my style... but I think it might be a good thing for any one who is not afiliatied with any kind of association.. as long as it both varifys and athenticates members and their rank and knowledge .


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 24, 2007)

chinto said:


> interesting, but I am already a member of an association that deals with my style... but I think it might be a good thing for any one who is not afiliatied with any kind of association.. as long as it both varifys and athenticates members and their rank and knowledge .


Its actually good for both as they like to have the connections from outside associations also.  Thats how we all learn from each other.


----------



## setboy (Aug 24, 2007)

I think I am interested. Could you give me more info?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 24, 2007)

Setboy,
I sure can.  Email me at bfisher@fisherkarate.com and I will be happy to discuss it with you.


----------

